# Some SPM Clips



## Jade Tigress (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## arnisador (Dec 15, 2006)

Really neat! I liked the touch-control-hit drill and seeing the Wing Chun similarities.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 15, 2006)

arnisador said:


> Really neat! I liked the touch-control-hit drill and seeing the Wing Chun similarities.


 
I was thinking the same thing


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes I would have to agree with Arnisador on that one


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 15, 2006)

WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO DO!?!?!? Give me flashbacks? :cuss: Some of that looked painfully familiar. 

Those where great thanks for posting them


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 15, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO DO!?!?!? Give me flashbacks? :cuss: Some of that looked painfully familiar.
> 
> Those where great thanks for posting them



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

You crack me up!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 15, 2006)

Did you just find them or are they people you train with?

I like the softness, and did enjoy the clips. 

Thanks


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 16, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> Did you just find them or are they people you train with?
> 
> I like the softness, and did enjoy the clips.
> 
> Thanks



I was just doing a search on YouTube. There are a few different styles of SPM. I was looking for clips like the Jook Lum I train in. These were the best ones I could find.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 17, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> I was just doing a search on YouTube. There are a few different styles of SPM. I was looking for clips like the Jook Lum I train in. These were the best ones I could find.




Thanks


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 17, 2006)

I would also like to say the single person form that was in the clip was also demonstrated to me just prior to my beating and I have to say it was very quick and powerful. 

One would think I would have had an idea of what was to come after that but I still went ahead and spared anyway. 

Again thanks for posting those.... even though they did cause me to hide under the bed in a fetal position for a few hours. :uhyeah:


----------



## Tames D (Dec 17, 2006)

Very nice. Thanks.


----------



## mantis (Dec 19, 2006)

that's nice!  reminds me a lot of wing chun...


----------



## neibotlai@yahoo.com (Feb 25, 2007)

i have studied and tought jook lum and the videos on you tube are just plain funny. their is no root to these jokers. i studied south mantis for a long time, never have i postured in a way like i have seen on these videos.  it is a rooted system with touch control spit theory.  i still train but i have not been in my school for political reasons. that is the problem with south mantis it is very political and it is all a "secret" i know more mantis than most and im content with that, now it is time for tai chi. but if you are able to get into one of the few jook lum schools then you have to know about its history and the schools history. dont be taken by greed.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 25, 2007)

neibotlai@yahoo.com said:


> i have studied and tought jook lum and the videos on you tube are just plain funny. their is no root to these jokers. i studied south mantis for a long time, never have i postured in a way like i have seen on these videos.  it is a rooted system with touch control spit theory.  i still train but i have not been in my school for political reasons. that is the problem with south mantis it is very political and it is all a "secret" i know more mantis than most and im content with that, now it is time for tai chi. but if you are able to get into one of the few jook lum schools then you have to know about its history and the schools history. dont be taken by greed.



I am well aware of the political issues in SPM but I guess it depends on who you train with as to whether it's a big "secret" or not. I also am trained in the history of Jook Lum and my school is not run by greed. I guess I'm one of the lucky few who have found exemplary Jook Lum instruction.

So tell me, how long did you train Jook Lum and with who?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 25, 2007)

neibotlai@yahoo.com said:


> i have studied and tought jook lum and the videos on you tube are just plain funny. their is no root to these jokers. i studied south mantis for a long time, never have i postured in a way like i have seen on these videos. it is a rooted system with touch control spit theory. i still train but i have not been in my school for political reasons. that is the problem with south mantis it is very political and it is all a "secret" i know more mantis than most and im content with that, now it is time for tai chi. but if you are able to get into one of the few jook lum schools then you have to know about its history and the schools history. dont be taken by greed.


 
Depending on the style, the sifu and school of Taiji you are just as likely to end up waist deep in politics and running into "secrets".


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 16, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Depending on the style, the sifu and school of Taiji you are just as likely to end up waist deep in politics and running into "secrets".



And ain't it the truth in any art? Sure has been for me. No 'art' seems to have an exclusive on negative politics. On the othrr hand, I've found good people and instructors in all as well.

Jade Tigress, thanks for posting these.  My So. Kung Fu is San Soo (Jimmy H Woo lineage), very specialized, and concentrated somehwat in SoCal, so hard to make connections on a widespread basis such as MT. Enjoyed watching these techniques greatly (finally got DSL--yeah, I know I'm a dinosaur). Guess I didn't realize SPM had so many similarities to Wing Chun (what little I know of it), which I've always respected as a fighting art.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 16, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> Guess I didn't realize SPM had so many similarities to Wing Chun



Yes, the more I watch the more true I find this to be!


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 17, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


>



Also interesting to me, practitioner of Kung Fu San Soo which I'm finding to be fairly obscure in the larger world, that the bows are virtually identical. 

So, the So. Kung Fu stylists sometimes can't agree on much, even within our own arts it often seems, but we can agree on the bow. :lol:


----------



## prairiemantis (Jun 6, 2011)

here is a solid & more recent    representation of spm    by  welther sifu.  i was  too harsh in the past toward the videos shared, i think we have all grown since '07, i apologize.  dave proves to be nothing but good , he shares a dedication to som dot tradition. 
onward and upward.


----------

